# Mothers Day in the SeaArk and a 25lb striped bass



## H20hawgs (May 11, 2015)

I am a single dad with two daughters. My fishing time is around everyone else's schedule. I go when I can. My girl friend hung out with my daughters yesterday so I hit the river!
I have some vid I will post later but here are a couple pics. Striper is 25lbs!
Had a blast running the jet skinny!


----------



## nlester (May 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------

